# Ringing the Bell



## ZABDI SHAMAR (May 8, 2016)

SHAMAR is ringing bell for potty!!!!! Can I get a woop woop!! 10 weeks Old


----------



## LuckyBuddy (Apr 16, 2016)

Congrats haha! He's so adorable, and what a huge accomplishment!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

ha ha ha!!! Potty World Championship


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

What a good boy! He is precious!


----------



## carlock (May 2, 2016)

Please share your training process for this! This is great!


----------



## dogchamp (May 19, 2016)

Congrats on such a big achievement. Please share how you trained him to do that?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats!!! What a good puppy! Smart and cute!


----------



## ZABDI SHAMAR (May 8, 2016)

carlock said:


> Please share your training process for this! This is great!



Watched a corny youtube video. Then complained on this forum on how he would never be potty trained. But stuck to having him touch paws on bells on every time we went out even overnight potty breaks at 2 and 4am when he was smaller....I hated the **** bells thought it would never work but was consistent, then all of sudden I heard the bell ring and I sprinted to door. He pooped and I cried. Yes I cried. Search using potty bells video. I made my own with a extra large collar key rings and jingle bells from Walmart.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Those bells backfired on me twice, with my last two pups. Both pups were winter pups. Both got the concept that ringing the bell got them outside. Both learned quickly that when the water was up for the night they could ring the bell and I would let them out, where they went and ate snow. Of course you never know if they really have to go, so if they ring it they go out. They figured this out quickly. I still have the bells up and they still get used, now that they are older it's for when the have to go to the bathroom for real.


----------



## ZABDI SHAMAR (May 8, 2016)

dogchamp said:


> Congrats on such a big achievement. Please share how you trained him to do that?



Read my other response. I will say it felt like forever. My husband and kids made fun of me for touching his paws on the bells each time he went out.


----------



## ZABDI SHAMAR (May 8, 2016)

llombardo said:


> Those bells backfired on me twice, with my last two pups. Both pups were winter pups. Both got the concept that ringing the bell got them outside. Both learned quickly that when the water was up for the night they could ring the bell and I would let them out, where they went and ate snow. Of course you never know if they really have to go, so if they ring it they go out. They figured this out quickly. I still have the bells up and they still get used, now that they are older it's for when the have to go to the bathroom for real.




Too funny they are smart. He has been good about not abusing it yet... I am suprised my other adult dogs which I didn't train on bells have not caught on yet.....

Here is the video for those that were interested. I think it's deceiveing it looks easy..
LoL..... like la la la here is how you do it puppy....then la la la the puppy gets it...

Uh no try weeks of cursing under your breath while touching his paws on bells and having puppy, hubby and kids look at you crazy... then one day bang bells be riNing and you walk around like the master dog trainer while your family gushes you with praise. 

Then reality hits and it's mommy what's for dinner, hunny where's my work shirt.
..sigh... lights and glory atleast for 5 minutes.

https://youtu.be/glpKfDTxATM


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ZABDI SHAMAR said:


> Too funny they are smart. He has been good about not abusing it yet... I am suprised my other adult dogs which I didn't train on bells have not caught on yet.....
> 
> Here is the video for those that were interested. I think it's deceiveing it looks easy..
> LoL..... like la la la here is how you do it puppy....then la la la the puppy gets it...
> ...


All of mine use the bells, even the older ones that never had any training, so I think yours will eventually use them. My older GSD just realized that his nose can open lots of stuff, so now no gate can stay shut and he has been ringing the bells all week. I think he likes the noise.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Not only handsome but he is a smart pup to !Congratulations on your training.


----------

